# help with signal wiring with single wire leds



## tomthetank (Sep 3, 2013)

Was wondering if anyone has the following and is possible to do.
I'm using the wabbit and the tortoise slow motion switch motor. I'm trying to get the signals I have work with the position of the switch. Problem is , in the directions all led lights have 2 wires (prongs) in there directions for wiring. I have 2 targets on the signal mast. top one has a red yellow and green leds lights, but , 1 wire for each led. plus 1 ground wire . The bottom target is the same set up. see link for what i'm trying to explain







1st signal on left .These are atlas to show example i have ones by shilo signals same look but different os. 

When wired, i get the signals to come on when reverse switch, they wont light . Any help is appreciated feel free to email can explain better , thanks tom


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

So you have a bi colored LED with two connections?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

no probably common wired, most likely common to cathodes


----------



## tomthetank (Sep 3, 2013)

each light is a separate led , with one wire per bulb. one wire for yellow bulb, one wire for red one wire for green and a ground


----------



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi!
Is the polarity of the power feed reversed when the lights don't work?
TOM


----------



## tomthetank (Sep 3, 2013)

Got it working was missing the number 4 pin wire thanks


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Often explaining your problems to others results in your re-looking at the issue, and solving the problem.

Glad it is fixed.

Greg


----------

